# USB Bluetooth Dongles



## rnejdl (Oct 15, 2010)

I am looking for recommendations on USB bluetooth dongles that work under FreeBSD.  I just bought an Asus one:

ASUS USB-BT211 USB 2.0 Mini Bluetooth Dongle

It doesn't work with the drivers I found... not picked up.  I'll see what I can do to get it to be picked up but I am just not able to find what chipset a given dongle uses. 

So, can anyone let me know which dongle they are using and have working on FreeBSD?

Thanks!
Rusty Nejdl
http://networking.ringofsaturn.com


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry! did not see the word bluetooth. ...

I've posted the edimax model I use. It has a large antenna which makes it work well ... Have you checked the threads in this forum for newer drivers being developed for that device ?


----------



## rnejdl (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't believe this is what I am looking for as I am looking for a bluetooth usb adapter.  I searched for edimax and only found Wifi adapters and I have never seen an antenna for a bluetooth interface.  I also did indeed search the forums but found so much noise in my search that I decided posting might be a better way to find an answer.

Thanks anyways and if you have a bluetooth suggestion I am definitely up for it.


----------

